# Malt Extract Vs Mash



## Adric Hunter (21/1/08)

Can any one please tell me what the comparison amount of Malt extract is to mashed malt. For instance if a recipe calls for say 1.5 kgs of pale malt to be mashed how much Malt extract would i have to use to give an equivalent contribution to the brew? If any one knows that would be a real help to me. Thank you


----------



## razz (21/1/08)

I think its dry weight multiplied by 0.75


----------



## blackbock (21/1/08)

I took a look at the malt specs in Beersmith and most of the "Pale" type grains had an extract potential of around 1.036-1.038. 

Most of the dried extracts were about 1.044 and most of the liquids were about 1.036. Pure sucrose is 1.046

So I thought that you would need 37/44 of 1.5 kg, or about 1.26kg of dried extract. But when I used the recipe conversion, it gave me 0.94kg :huh: 

Which is near enough to a factor of 0.63. Confused? I know I am.


----------



## Adamt (21/1/08)

As far as working it out goes...

Approximately 78% dry yield for pale malt, => 1.5*0.75=1.17kg of dry yield.

Assuming a 75% mash efficiency, => 1.17*0.75=0.88kg recovered from mash.

As malt extract is approximately 80Brix, i.e. 80% malt, 20% water, => 0.88/0.8= 1.1kg.

1kg is close enough. It really depends on the mash efficiency the recipe assumes.

Cheers.


----------



## Adric Hunter (22/1/08)

alright thanks


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/1/08)

Adric Hunter said:


> alright thanks



I've been using a calculation I picked up off a brewing site.

1 Malt = 0.75 Liquid Malt = 0.6 dry malt.

therefore 1 kilo malt = 0.75 kg liquid malt = .60 kg dry malt.

Not perfect but close enough for a simple calculator. As said by a few previously, the conversion rates play havoc with any calculations anyway, so use rule of thumb as your bestest simplest guide.


----------

